# Voltaje AC variable



## Dextrom666 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro, alguien sabe como hacer variar la amplitud del voltaje de una fuente ac trifasica (220 V)  bajarlo al rango de 1 a 6 voltios en AC manteniendo la misma forma de onda,
 mediante algun circuito en el cual participe un potenciometro para regular el voltaje de salida. ,
Cualquier  ayuda se los agradecere-

RauL


----------



## jona (Oct 3, 2007)

hola compañero
mira lo que conosco en cuanto a poder regular el voltaje de AC de linea de 220v, es mediante un variac, un transformadorr de bobina variable que tiene una manija, donde vas regulando desde 0v hasta 250v, la corriente que suelen entregar son de 4 ampere, pero podes comprar otros de mas Amperaje.
por lo menos yo tengo conocidos estos, y la forma de onda se mantiene.eso si estan un poco costosos por estos lados.
solemos usarlos para provar la fuente de un t.v con el,obviamente rectificado.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2007)

Todas las preguntas del universo se contestan con la misma palabra: Depende

Que corriente pretendes tomar de tu circuito ?


----------



## mcrven (Oct 4, 2007)

Hola Dextrom666, la respuesta de Jona es acertada. El VARI-AC, variac a secas es el único medio conocido para lograr tu propósito.

También existen VARIAC trifásicos. Sólo que cuestan TRI-PRECIO.

En cuanto a lo que pregunta Fogonazo - La corriente requerida - tiene solución también. Se fabrican VARIAC desde unas decenas de Vatio, hasta los de una cuantas decenas de kilovatio, todo dependerá de tus requerimientos de potencia.

Saludos a todos: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Error en la ecuacion Precio Variac trifasico = Precio Variac monofasico al cubo 

La pregunta venia por el lado de divisor resistivo, si necesita solo unos mA puede funcionar.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 4, 2007)

Oye Fogonazo, ¿Desde cuando "TRI" es prefijo de "CUBO"?

El prefijo "TRI" se refiere a 3 o triple.

TRI-fasico significa de tres fases no fases al cubo.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

```
Fogonazo dijo:
Precio Variac trifasico = Precio Variac monofasico al cubo
```


Yo aplique el concepto que el precio a pagar es directamente proporcional a la necesidad y por Teorema de Diogenes el nonato se llega a que si quiere 3 cosas iguales pero vinculadas  el precio NO sera igual al triple sino al cubo del precio individual y en algunos casos tambien algo mas.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Oct 5, 2007)

La verdad. Tenemos que felicitar a Diógenes, porqué esa es la propia verdad.

Saludos Fogonazo y sequito: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Un bocho el Diogenes

Diccionario,  Bocho: forma profana de decir de alguien inteligente 

En Venezuela como les dicen ?

Pero y el dueño del hilo ?

Habra averiguado precios y se infarto ?

Cuantas dudas


----------



## jona (Oct 5, 2007)

hola
por aca estuve averiguando y el variac cuesta como 600 pesos argentinos algo asi como 200 dolares, 250v 4 ampere.
la estaba por armar, pero me cuesta aun mas, pasarla a continua puesto que lleva un terrible capacitor de filtro, resistencias tipo piña de calefaccion y un par de cositas mas, sacado de A.P.A.E.
saludos


----------



## boris85 (Mar 27, 2009)

Te servirían para realizar un divisor de voltaje. lo mas de simple. pero pues toca diseñarlo y que las resistencias sean de alta precision, eso las venden de 1%......ahi no te mete fase, y una de 100k te cuesta como 0.6 usd y hay mas grandes...mira en vishay.com y busca por la referencia VR68, esas tambien te sirven de surge resistor...aguantan resto!

suerte pues...


----------



## pupo22 (May 15, 2009)

tengo una pregunta? puedo remplazar un Variac trifasico por un Drive Ac?


----------

